# Any kink NSFW writing commissions



## SynSynYT (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello everyone, I will be doing writing commissions for the low, low price of 2 cents per word! Plus discounts whenever you make larger purchases!

~A little about me~
I am someone who has always had an interest in making others fantasies come true. I have always had a talent for writing but never expanded on it due to fear and past trauma. I am willing to write anything you want, and I have very few rules in terms of writing. I am a person who does not pass judgment on others regardless of kinks or desires. I am a firm believer that if you have an outlet for a particular desire that is nonharmful, then it will prevent you from doing the real thing. For instance, I am willing to write "obscene" situations as I believe it will become an outlet for someone to express their desires without preforming it. The same can be said for any kink. The last thing I want is someone to hurt themselves or another living being intentionally or unintentionally. Accidents do happen, and if you don't believe me, then look at all those funny ER X-Rays! Haha.

~What I won't write~
Beings in current/past religions(Angels, God/s, Goddess/s, Real Demons, Etc.)
Modern Aliens(Greys, Reptillians[This is different from scalie], Nordics, Etc.)

~What I will write~
Anything else besides what I posted above! I do not care how heavy the kink is.! Just ask away. This is a business transaction and it is not professional for me to judge you .

~Prices~
500 words - $10
1500 words - $20
3000 words - $25
5000 words - $40
(Price is negotiable)

~Special Deals~
1. Since I am brand new here and have no credibility, I will be offering short 100 word stories for the first three people who respond in exchange for an honest review of the quality of work. I can only improve if those who I write for speak honestly!
ALL SLOTS TAKEN!

Free Commission Slots left 0/3

1st taken by Pandosham 
2nd taken by dork95 
3rd and final slot taken by Seraphon

2. Every person who purchases from me gets a discount on their next work!​


----------



## Pandosham (Apr 15, 2020)

Id be interested in a commission and one of the 100 word stories


----------



## dork95 (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m in


----------



## Seraphon (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like a slot please, and I will PM you with details


----------



## SynSynYT (Apr 15, 2020)

Seraphon said:


> I'd like a slot please, and I will PM you with details


Send the pm over


----------

